# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > New Matter's MOD-t Forum >  Bed Material

## evanedstrom

I looked around and couldn't find an answer. (I already backed, now I'm just curious). What is the bed made out of, and what will it be made out of when it ships if different?

Thanks

----------


## NewMatter

The bed will be a 1-piece plastic part with the racks molded right into the bottom.  We haven't finalized materials yet, but there's a good chance it will be acetal for its wear properties.  However, you won't be printing directly onto the molded surface.  We've been using the standard blue painters tape for most of our printing - it's cheap, easy to apply, protects the build table surface, and lasts for several prints.   We'll be looking into other types of removable adhesive tapes, though, to see if there is anything better.

----------


## evanedstrom

Sweet, that makes sense. Curiously, could I fit a material like a glass sheet to the top of the bed or would that interfere with the z-axis?

----------


## NewMatter

A glass sheet shouldn't cause any problems, other than needing to adjust the Z-axis zero position and overall range of motion by a few mm.

----------

